# Is this a German Fire?



## HawaiianRubyKing (Aug 31, 2009)

I got this fish as a juvenile and raised him to about 6". I am not to sure what he is. I believe they said he was a strawberry when I got him. But I have yet to see a strawberry that I have in my pond look like him.

Any ideas? Thanks for your help.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

it's a firefish, strawberry peacock, dragon blood, golden etc. its a man made hybrid that goes by alot of names. being that they are hybrids some will look different than others. i bought one that grew up to look like it was crossed with Pseudotropheus esterae, i got rid of him and got another that grew up to look more like a peacock.


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, I didnt know that dragonblood were similar to strawberrys.

This one looks more like a peacock yeah?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

HawaiianRubyKing said:


> Thanks, I didnt know that dragonblood were similar to strawberrys.
> 
> This one looks more like a peacock yeah?


yup that one looks more peacock like the one i have in my tank now.


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing (Aug 31, 2009)

Have any pictures of him? I bought some females for him, had them shipped from Utah.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

HawaiianRubyKing said:


> Thanks, I didnt know that dragonblood were similar to strawberrys.


Not just similar, they are the same fish. All those names mentioned above are trade names for the same group of man made peacock hybrids. Their colors vary from very pale to quite vibrant (almost day-glo). Becasue its a hybrid, the facial structure and overall bady shape can vary greatly between individuals


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

HawaiianRubyKing said:


> Have any pictures of him? I bought some females for him, had them shipped from Utah.


sorry no pictures. the one i have now looks like the one you have in the pictures, the other one i gave away is in my moms tank and has the shape of a zebra and is more yellow/peach/pink, instead of red.


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats cool. I'm trying to breed him got him 3 females. Also have 1 male Aulonocara jacobfreibergi male 6-7" with 3 females 3-4". Also have 1 male Aulonocara sp. "eureka red albino" with 3 females. And 2 male Aulonocara sp. ''Rubescens'' with 8 females.

Trying to get into breeding cichlids.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Hopefully you don't have them in tanks together. The dominant male in the tank will spawn with any female he pleases.


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope all my couples are in separate tanks. I really want to get a female BGJD. Can't seem to find one in Hawaii.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

HawaiianRubyKing said:


> Nope all my couples are in separate tanks.


Good to hear. :thumb:



> I really want to get a female BGJD. Can't seem to find one in Hawaii.


Do you have a male Blue JD? The BG females look like regular females.


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah I have a Male blue JD. What do you mean when you say "The BG females look like regular females." Are bland in coloration? I thought they just didn't have as much neon dots?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

BG stands for Blue Gene, meaning they carry the gene to produce blue offspring (with a Blue Male), but they themselves look just the same as non-BG females.


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing (Aug 31, 2009)

So i need to find one from someone that knows it has the BG?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

HawaiianRubyKing said:


> So i need to find one from someone that knows it has the BG?


Right. The best way is to get one from someone you know has a Blue male and a regular female (or a BG female. As long as the father is a blue JD, any female offspring will carry the gene.


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing (Aug 31, 2009)

Probably would have to get it shipped to Hawaii. I don't know if I could find one here.


----------

